# Aquascaped 3.4g Dwarf Puffer Tank (pictures)



## freshwaterguy4u (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm getting back into the hobby and I want to try doing a proper planted aquascape. And would appreciate ideas on the aquascape and setup.

>Aquarium is 11 inches high by 7 3/8 inches wide and 10 1/4 inches long.

Equipment:
Fluval Plant Nano LED with Bluetooth - 15 Watt
Zoo Med Nano 10 External Canister Filter, upto 10 Gallons 
Seachem Matrix/Eheim Substrat Pro mix
1.5g snail refugium tank
Brine shrimp hatchery

Plants so far:
Anubias
Anubias Nana
Christmas moss
Java moss
Bucephalandra Catherine
Alternanthera Reineckii

Additives:
Tropica 714 Nutrition Capsules 
Nutrafin Plant Grow
Seachem Stability 
Seachem Pristine 
Boyd Vita Chem Freshwater

Ideas for aquascape:


----------



## freshwaterguy4u (Apr 12, 2019)

Temp aquascape









Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne wendtii "green"
Bucephalandra sp.
Hygrophila araguaia
Anubias(type unkown)


----------



## tredford8 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice start! I've had H Araguaia for only a couple months now, but I'm really liking it. It has been growing pretty decently in my low tech setup, so should be good for you, too. Now you just have to wait for the plants to grow in.


----------



## freshwaterguy4u (Apr 12, 2019)

tredford8 said:


> Nice start! I've had H Araguaia for only a couple months now, but I'm really liking it. It has been growing pretty decently in my low tech setup, so should be good for you, too. Now you just have to wait for the plants to grow in.


Thanks man! It is a little sparse right now, but I can't afford to buy 30 $12 plants. The rock is a little big for this size of tank. I really like the look of it though, may have to buy a 55g to use it in I guess. I want to use branches and glue weeping moss to them, as well as the Bucephalandra. It's finding the wood branches that I'm finding hard. I might have rocks built up on one side like in the third picture and glue a branch to the rock.


----------



## freshwaterguy4u (Apr 12, 2019)

Nitrate spike to 110mg/L. Did 50% water change, added tetra safe start and cleaned the filter with tank water. Removed any snails and tried to find some rotting snails, but found none.

Moved puffers and otto to betta tank. One of the puffers looks sick. Is there anything I can do to help him? What should I do about the display tank?


----------



## freshwaterguy4u (Apr 12, 2019)

Does this look alright? I'm thinking of covering the branch in creeping moss and gluing the Bucephalandra sp. midway up the branch. Also gluing anubias nana to the other stone.


----------



## tredford8 (Apr 22, 2010)

freshwaterguy4u said:


> Does this look alright? I'm thinking of covering the branch in creeping moss and gluing the Bucephalandra sp. midway up the branch. Also gluing anubias nana to the other stone.


Starting to fill in and look good. I think the branch would definitely look better with more moss on it and some Buce. I think the hardscape looks a little unnatural as it currently is, with two rocks standing pretty much straight up and the branch going between, but that may just be personal preference. I would maybe try grouping the rocks and the branch together in some way. Try a few different formations and see if you like any. Having the moss and Buce grow between the rocks and wood may give a more natural appearance, too.


----------



## freshwaterguy4u (Apr 12, 2019)

tredford8 said:


> Starting to fill in and look good. I think the branch would definitely look better with more moss on it and some Buce. I think the hardscape looks a little unnatural as it currently is, with two rocks standing pretty much straight up and the branch going between, but that may just be personal preference. I would maybe try grouping the rocks and the branch together in some way. Try a few different formations and see if you like any. Having the moss and Buce grow between the rocks and wood may give a more natural appearance, too.


Maybe remove some of the anubias and attach pieces of moss on the rock too? I was thinking anubias on the rock for anubias nana to give it better scale.

I am getting an ADA 10g for the puffers and keeping the shrimp in the 3.4g.

What about having the anubias and lava rock being the center piece of the 10g and moss and dragon stone being the center piece of the 3.4g?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good to me. I would put a paper or something outside the back of the tank so the equipment isn't so visible.


----------



## freshwaterguy4u (Apr 12, 2019)

Moved the blue dreams in along with the otto. Put a sock of the filter for the shrimplets.

Nitrates are zero

Using purigen now and dosing .3 ml of flourish excel daily.

More weeping moss ordered for the branch. Bought some weeping moss from 1-2 grow but it looks way different than the stuff from the plant guy. Ordered more from the plant guy, it's by far my favorite moss in colour and structure.

Puffers are in the 1.5g for now, feasting on mosquito larva.


----------

